# How do you know Clomid not working for you?



## cheerios

I need some help here. My FS wants to change me to injectables after only 2 cycles on Clomid.

1. My first Clomid cycle 50mg- I had ripe follicle, no HCG shot, ovulation (progesterone 27), but BFN

2. Second Clomid cycle 50mg - 1 ripe follicle, HCG shot, no ovulation (progesterone 2.9)

So my question is, does that mean that Clomid didn't work on me at all??? I don't know why my FS wants me to start on injectables sooo soon!

I will definitely ask him tomorrow but I'm just impatient and want to see if this has happened to anybody else?


----------



## MariaF

Hi Cheerios - Ive been following your progress but never replied :dohh:

Well, we could be Clomid twins!!

I started my 1st round of 50mg in early August and ovulated on cd19 with nice strong progesterone to confirm that :happydance: But it was also a BFN :nope:

Onto my 2nd cycle of Clomid 50mg - no ovulation! Lots of ovary pains and ewcm, but no positive opk or temp rise :cry:

Today I started round of 3 of Clomid and increased the dose to 100mg. Im also going to have follicle tracking for the first time.

Here's what I think: the most important thing to know is that we are not resistant to Clomid. It made us both ovulate. 
I also think that when your body only used to ovulate once in a blue moon it's a bit much to expect it to ovulate every month, even with Clomid. So I see it as having had a 2 months break so this 3d round should work again! I have all the confidence in it!

Im pretty sure you are normally given 6 months on Clomid (provided it does make you ovulate) before moving onto next type of stimulation.

If I were you Id ask your Dr to increase the dose to 100mg and have an IUI cycle instead! At least you know you don't get any nasty side effects from Clomid!!! (nor do I actually)

Good Luck, hun :thumbup:


----------



## cheerios

Hey Maria!

Thanks for your reply!!! And yes, we could be Clomid twins!!! Wahahahh!!!! :) heehee. 

I agree with your line of thought! Very logical and reasonable. :) I will talk to my FS about increasing my dose of Clomid. I guess my concern is that I've been having follicle tracking and my I even had a mature follicle for the second round too. So my thought is, what happened to that follicle if I didn't ovulate??? Did it just disappear or something??? **weird**

And yeah, I don't have any negative side effects from Clomid. Which is why I'm keen to continue on it.... will definitely talk to my FS and tell him what I think. I know my FS is very "keen / forward-looking", so he probably wants to get me pregnant ASAP, but I don't feel like I want to try something that I'm not ready for!

And yeah! I'm on CD 2 now! We're even cycle buddies!!!! hahah. How's your AF???

Mine's immensely heavy! I use a tampon AND pad AND both of them are soaked!!!!


----------



## MariaF

Follicales can just fail to ovulate even though they are mature in size. They then just come out with your period, making it extra heavy :growlmad:

Mine (after the first cycle when I ovulated) was heavy. And painful! This one (I had to use Provera to kickstart it) is also quite heavy and LONG for me...usually by CD4 it's just spotting but today I still need a pad...
Im on day 3 of Clomid 100mg and so far so good. I remember with my first round I had a few hot flushes but later in the cycle - like day 6 or 7.

I would try Clomid one more time, but 100mg a day. And if that doesn't work, then may be move onto other stimulants. Also, why don't you have IUI with Clomid? If hubby's SA is not great, I think IUI is a great option!

Ill let you know what my follicle tracking scan shows next Monday


----------



## cheerios

Hey Maria!
Thanks for the input. I just came back from my FS and we agreed to continue with 50mg of Clomid, since this dosage seems to be working for me. FS is clueless about why my progesterone levels were so low. He said from bloodwork, I had all the signs of ovulation....that my body would have ovulated even without the HCG shot. So I suppose it might be a case of ovulation but low progesterone level for my second cycle. 

Will try it a 3rd time and see how it goes. My first follicles scan is next Tues, which means I'm only 1 day behind you!!! How cool is that? What CD are you taking Clomid?


----------



## MariaF

I take mine days 2 to 6. Yay for being cycle buddies.

I can't wait for my scan!!


----------



## cheerios

Hey Maria
Mind if I ask, how did you decide to increase your dosage to 100mg? I'm continuing on 50mg and am wondering if I should increase it to 100mg.... but I'm a bit scared of the side effects.....


----------

